# President Trump: Next Stimulus Check Will Be ‘Very Generous’ And Announced In A ‘Couple Of Weeks’



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

President Trump spoke with Joe St. George, National Political Editor & Washington Correspondent for Scripps, and he talked about the prospects of another stimulus package.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275101144210182145


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Who's gonna pay that enormous national debt? Our kids and grand kids?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Selector19 said:


> Who's gonna pay that enormous national debt? Our kids and grand kids?


Maybe legalize street drugs, then place a tax on it?


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Maybe legalize street drugs, then place a tax on it?


That's the only way besides printing more money...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

&#128078;


FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Maybe legalize street drugs, then place a tax on it?


Not enough to cover it.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> Who's gonna pay that enormous national debt? Our kids and grand kids?


The plan is to tank the current global economic system in order to usher in the one world government with a brand new world currency. It's been in the works for quite some time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And the currency will be toilet paper.... 


As in a min wage of 2 rolls per day. 50 sheets to get across town and 25 sheets for Taco Bell...



Frankly I’d be cool with hyper inflation. I have a mortgage on a rental property I haven’t paid off yet.


If it’s $50,000 for a taco that $250,000 mortgage will take 45 minutes to pay off.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Politically speaking, with the announcement of Stimulus Round #2, Our Dear Leader just grabbed Senate Majority Leader by the back of the neck and put Mitch's face into his presidential crotch for some [email protected]! :cigar:

"Mitch can't reply about his political change-of-heart on Second stimulus right now---because he is licking my Balls..."


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And the currency will be toilet paper....
> 
> As in a min wage of 2 rolls per day. 50 sheets to get across town and 25 sheets for Taco Bell...
> 
> ...


That's the funny thing. Hyperinflation would help those that are in debt way more than people who have fixed income assets.

A $100,000 student loan becomes a $100 student loan.

A $1,000,000 mortgage becomes a $1000 mortgage.

A $50,000 car note becomes a $50 car note.

Everyone becomes a millionaire overnight. And when everyone is a millionaire, that means no one is a millionaire.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> President Trump spoke with Joe St. George, National Political Editor & Washington Correspondent for Scripps, and he talked about the prospects of another stimulus package.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275101144210182145


"_Trump did not exactly commit to a second stimulus check. Rather, he said the next stimulus package would be bi-partisan and coming soon._ " -Forbes-

https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackfriedman/2020/06/22/second-stimulus-checks-trump/#7ba33b9d46e6
[Via Forbes]

*Will there be a second stimulus check?*

In an interview with _Scripps_, Trump was asked by Joe St. George about the possibility of a second stimulus check.

*Joe St. George:* I have a lot of viewers in Florida, Ohio, Wisconsin, Michigan who are still struggling economically, sir. They spent all of that first stimulus check. Are you going to get them a second stimulus check?

*President Trump:* Yeah, we are. We are.

The interview didn't stop here. Trump then focused on the conversation on a _stimulus package, _not a stimulus check_. _Trump said the next stimulus package will be "very good" and "very generous." While George's questions were focused on a second stimulus check, Trump did not exactly commit to a second stimulus check. Rather, he said the next _stimulus package_ would be bi-partisan and coming soon.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/shahar...eck-update-skepticism-from-unexpected-source/
*Will there be $2,000 a month stimulus checks?*

The president may have been referring to the next stimulus package, which may or may not include second stimulus checks. Trump did not provide details on the size of a stimulus package or second stimulus checks. One thing is near certain: there won't be $2,000 a month stimulus checks. There has been no indication from the president or Senate leadership that monthly stimulus checks will be included in the next stimulus bill. There have been multiple proposals for a $2,000 a month stimulus check. For example, Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) and former presidential candidate Andrew Yang proposed a $2,000 a month stimulus check. Mark Cuban also proposed giving Americans $1,000 every two weeks. Yang also proposed $1,000 a month for life through a "Freedom Dividend." This doesn't mean there won't be second stimulus checks. However, if there is a second stimulus check, it likely will not be monthly.

The next stimulus package will come from Congress. While the White House may have input and help draft the legislation, only Congress can authorize legislation for the next stimulus package. To date, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) has opposed second stimulus checks, citing the high cost and his focus on other legislative priorities. Republicans control the Senate and will have the final say on whether second stimulus checks will be included in the next stimulus bill. Here's what some Republican senators have said about a second stimulus check:

_On the Senate funding a second stimulus check: "Unlikely"_ *- Sen. Mitt Romney (R-UT)*
_"I'm not enthused about another round of rebate checks...I do believe we should be helping people on Social Security because the price of food has gone up and I don't see any end in sight."_ - *Sen. Lindsay Graham (R-SC)*
_"At the time, the country was entering lockdown and the whole world was scrambling to slow down the spread of the coronavirus."_* - Sen. James Lankford (R-OK)*
_"I don't think we should set up a situation where we're doing a check month after month after month."_* - Sen. James Lankford (R-OK)*
Most Democrats and the White House have indicated interest in a second stimulus check. The White House is also floating a proposal from Sen. Rob Portman (R-OH) to pay a return-to-work bonus as an alternative to extending $600 a week unemployment benefits. On the opposite side of the spectrum, Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR) has proposed extending unemployment benefits until the economy improves.

Trump's advisors have indicated the next stimulus bill could be focused on manufacturing jobs, a payroll tax cut, a return-to-work bonus, a $4,000 travel credit and an infrastructure plan, among others. According to White House trade advisor Peter Navarro, the president wants the next stimulus bill to be "at least $2 trillion." This is nearly _double_ the $1 trillion amount that Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said he would target and two-thirds the size of the $3 trillion Heroes Act that House Democrats passed.

Congress likely will vote on the next stimulus package in July. To date, Senate Republicans have not supported a second stimulus check. The president has floated the idea of a second stimulus check before, but he has also stressed the importance of other priorities to stimulate and grow the economy. While a second stimulus check could be included in the next stimulus package, don't expect a second stimulus check. The House approved the Heroes Act, a $3 trillion stimulus bill that includes a second stimulus check of up to $1,200 for each individual and $1,200 for each dependent (up to three dependents). However, the Senate will not approve the Heroes Act in its current form and McConnell doesn't support a second stimulus check. Stay tuned.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> That's the funny thing. Hyperinflation would help those that are in debt way more than people who have fixed income assets.
> 
> A $100,000 student loan becomes a $100 student loan.


Yes please. :smiles:

I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Yes please.


Not something you would want.

I should've mentioned the flip side of that, though.

A $1 candy bar becomes a $1000 candy bar, and a $1000/month social security check now buys you that $1 candy bar.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/steveh...s-on-for-a-near-record36-months/#66c30c686b7b


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Not something you would want.
> 
> I should've mentioned the flip side of that, though.
> 
> ...


I know brother, I was being facetious. :biggrin:

I just made another $2500 payment to my loans today. I don't need the gov to bail me out.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Maybe legalize street drugs, then place a tax on it?


Then we can all camp out at CHOP..:smiles:

Anybody check out all the big cities debt? Govt employees making 6 figures, great pensions...
Seems like all of them are seeking billions and billions and billions. Pension funds have huge moneys invested in the stock mkt and if the mkt trades to its normal PE levels, s*** will hit the fan. 
Why does college cost so much ?
Go to community college for 2 years , work part time and then go to state school. Debt should be manageable. Had a lady from DC who had 125,000$ in college debt...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Selector19 said:


> Who's gonna pay that enormous national debt?


*A: *


Selector19 said:


> Our kids and grand kids





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 25 sheets for Taco Bell...


The problem with this is that it is going to require FAR MORE than twenty five sheets of TP to deal with the results of eating at Taco Hell.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:
> A: *
> 
> The problem with this is that it is going to require FAR MORE than twenty five sheets of TP to deal with the results of eating at Taco Hell.


And you sir.... that has made my day.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> President Trump spoke with Joe St. George, National Political Editor & Washington Correspondent for Scripps, and he talked about the prospects of another stimulus package.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275101144210182145


You mean this Donald J. Trump? 
And you think he has a hand on the legislative pulse of Congress? 
This is the authority you will use for the next stimulus relief. The guy afraid to talk to Nancy because she's mean to him?
That Donald J. Trump?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

[Via Forbes]
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackfr...imulus-checks-questions-answers/#7f6e9bff70c3
Here are the answers to the most popular questions about a second stimulus check.

Here's what you need to know.

*Stimulus Checks: Top Questions*
*Is there a second stimulus check?*

No, there is not a second stimulus check yet. There is only one stimulus check from the CARES Act, which is the $2.2 trillion financial stimulus package that Congress approved earlier this year. The first stimulus check included a one-time stimulus payment up to $1,200 for each individual and up to $500 for each dependent based on adjusted gross income.

*Will there be a second stimulus check?*

Maybe. There likely will be another _stimulus package_, but it may not include a _second stimulus check_.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jrose/...us-check-if-youre-on-social-security-or-ssdi/
*Who decides whether there will be a second stimulus check?*

Congress decides whether there will be a second stimulus check. Congress, not the president, authorizes federal spending. Currently, Republicans control the U.S. Senate and they will have the biggest impact on the contents of the next stimulus package. Senate Republicans will draft the stimulus legislation along with the White House, with some input from Senate Democrats. The president can veto the next stimulus package, although this is unlikely.

*Will there be a $2,000 a month stimulus check?*

There have been multiple proposals for a $2,000 a month stimulus check. For example, Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) and former presidential candidate Andrew Yang proposed a $2,000 a month stimulus check. Mark Cuban also proposed giving Americans $1,000 every two weeks. Yang also proposed $1,000 a month for life through a "Freedom Dividend." However, if there is a second stimulus check, it likely be a _one-time stimulus check_ and will not be monthly.

*How much is the second stimulus check?*

If there is a second stimulus check, the amount has not been decided. The first stimulus check was up to $1,200 for each eligible individual. House Democrats passed the $3 trillion Heroes Act, a financial stimulus bill that included up to a $1,200 second stimulus check for each individual and up to $1,200 for each dependent (with a maximum of three dependents). The U.S. Senate won't approve the Heroes Act in its current form. If there is a second stimulus check, it's possible it could be in this general dollar range (but unlikely to be more than the first stimulus check).

*When will there be a second stimulus check?*

It's important to note that many Americans still have not received a _first stimulus check_. Most Americans should receive their first stimulus check by Labor Day. Congress will likely vote on the next stimulus package next month before its August recess. If a second stimulus check is approved and distributed like the first stimulus check, it could take months for every eligible American to receive a second stimulus check.

*Who would get a second stimulus check?*

It's not yet clear who would get a second stimulus check. The first stimulus check was available to anyone who earned less than $99,000 in adjusted gross income on their latest federal tax return (or $198,000 if a married/joint filer) and met other requirements. For a potential second stimulus check, Congress could keep the same income qualification, change the income limits or eliminate the income requirement.

*Will dependents get a second stimulus check?*

If there is a second stimulus check, it's likely dependents would qualify for a stimulus payment. Under the CARES Act, you can receive up to $500 for each eligible dependent. Under the Heroes Act, which passed the House of Representatives (but not the Senate), you could receive up to $1,200 for each dependent (up to a maximum of three dependents).

*Will Social Security recipients get a second stimulus check?*

If there is a second stimulus check, and you receive Social Security, you will get a second stimulus check. This includes Supplemental Security Income (SSI) and Social Security Disability Income (SSDI). Any second stimulus check likely would at least follow the CARES Act for this provision.

*Will high school students get a second stimulus check?*

It depends. Under the CARES Act, only individuals 16 years old or younger counted as a dependent for purposes of a stimulus check. That means that if you have a 17-year-old or 18-year-old high school student who you claim as a dependent on your federal tax return, you did not receive a stimulus payment under the CARES Act. However, under the Heroes Act, you would be able to claim a 17-year-old or 18-year-old student as a qualified dependent and therefore eligible for a stimulus payment. If there is a second stimulus check, however, there is no current indication whether anyone older than 16 will be counted as a dependent that qualifies for a stimulus payment.

*Will college students get a second stimulus check?*

It depends. Under the Cares Act, if you have a dependent who is a college student and older than 16-years-old, you could not receive a stimulus payment for that college student. The Heroes Act (which has passed the House, but not the Senate) would allow you to receive up to $1,200 for each dependent, including for a college student. If there is a second stimulus check, however, there is no current indication whether anyone older than 16 will be counted as a dependent who qualifies for a stimulus payment.

*Does President Trump support a second stimulus check?*

President Trump has floated the idea of a second stimulus check. There are several reasons why Trump may support a second stimulus check. Trump didn't say there will definitely be second stimulus checks. However, Trump did confirm there will be another stimulus package and it will be "very good" and "very generous." Trump also said the next stimulus package would be bi-partisan and coming soon.

*Do Republicans support a second stimulus check?*

Most Republican members of Congress do not support a second stimulus check. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) has opposed second stimulus checks, citing the high cost. McConnell said the next stimulus package will be the last one, and will be smaller than the $3 trillion Heroes Act. McConnell and Senate Republicans have been focused on other economic stimuli such as a return-to-work bonus, payroll tax cut, a $4,000 travel credit and an infrastructure plan.

*Do Democrats support a second stimulus check?*

Many Democrats, including members of Congress, support a second stimulus check. They also support other initiatives such as student loan forgiveness, infrastructure and economic support for states and cities, among others. Not every Senate Democrat would support a second stimulus check, however. For example, Sen. Ben Cardin (D-MD) says that any future stimulus checks should be targeted specifically at those families that have been impacted most by the struggling economy.

*Does unemployment affect second stimulus checks?*

More than 40 million Americans have filed for unemployment benefits. If the economy improves and more people go back to work, this could decrease the likelihood a second stimulus check, or least a large second stimulus check. Therefore, watch unemployment for clues about the next stimulus package. Watch unemployment and economic growth in the coming weeks.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Maybe legalize street drugs, then place a tax on it?


Iran could always use more weapons - maybe the CIA could get the old Rolodex out and give Tehran a call.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Iran could always use more weapons - maybe the CIA could get the old Rolodex out and give Tehran a call.


Sell more M-16s? I think those are obsolete to the US now anyways. Selling vaccines seems like a good market. Body parts? Cash for Kids?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Sell more M-16s? I think those are obsolete to the US now anyways. Selling vaccines seems like a good market. Body parts? Cash for Kids?


All winning ideas.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

And why do we need a second check ? There are jobs everywhere go to work .


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> ... talked about the prospects of another stimulus package.


Stimulus so we can pay rent, or buy 2 tacos? &#129300;


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It will be very generous to the rich and powerful like the $500 billion Mnunchkin won't reveal the details of and we know that went to Trump and his buddies.



kingcorey321 said:


> And why do we need a second check ? There are jobs everywhere go to work .


No there are not. Clubs and bars are closed down. Restaurants have limited seating and a lot of people not going and that's about 20% of our economy.

The stock market is not the economy, it's the economy of the rich. The economy works by spending but it all trickles up to the top who refuse to pay taxes so that's the problem if the money came back as taxes that would be part of the economy.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> And why do we need a second check ? There are jobs everywhere go to work .


&#128077;


Lee239 said:


> No there are not. Clubs and bars are closed down. Restaurants have limited seating and a lot of people not going and that's about 20% of our economy.


Not sure how populated Lee County is but I just ran a quick search. At times like this, people should consider a new career direction. It can actually be a very good thing










Here's a quick search I did for Chicago too. Lots of full and part time positions posted. Some offer remote work too.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> &#128077;
> 
> Not sure how populated Lee County is but I just ran a quick search. At times like this, people should consider a new career direction. It can actually be a very good thing
> 
> ...


$100 to $110 Hourly

Full-Time
Benefits: life_insurance, medical, vision, 401k, dental
Job Description
We are looking for a competent, independent doctor with great bedside manners to join our occupational medical team.
we are an occupational group with over 30 years of track record providing medical treatment and pre-employment physical exams to numerous employers and their employees.
The candidate must be a team player in order to join our team of two M. D. s and three PAs.
*Alameda Industrial medical Group
All of you Uber drivers don't apply at once. :thumbup:*


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> &#128077;
> 
> Not sure how populated Lee County is but I just ran a quick search. At times like this, people should consider a new career direction. It can actually be a very good thing
> 
> ...


Yes there are a lot of jobs out there but not 40 million. A lot of shit jobs and if someone says what do I do when the unemployment bonus ends I tell them to go work at Walmart, or Home Depot of a Supermarket or McDonald's.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> $100 to $110 Hourly
> 
> Full-Time
> Benefits: life_insurance, medical, vision, 401k, dental
> ...


cute :laugh:

Is that the only job post you can find?



Lee239 said:


> Yes there are a lot of jobs out there but not 40 million. A lot of shit jobs and if someone says what do I do when the unemployment bonus ends I tell them to go work at Walmart, or Home Depot of a Supermarket or McDonald's.


Shit job?

It beats starving or begging.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> cute :laugh:
> 
> Is that the only job post you can find?
> 
> ...


I might check out SpaceX Astronaut openings.
I don't want to fill that opening because one space suit costs 200$+ million. That is too much pressure. Imagine driving a 200 million$ vehicle :smiles: for Ubering.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> I might check out SpaceX Astronaut openings.
> I don't want to fill that opening because one space suit costs 200$+ million. That is too much pressure. Imagine driving a 200 million$ vehicle :smiles: for Ubering.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 478034


ULine - Forklift jobs available, I dropped somebody at that location .Amzn has warehouses all over that location.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> It will be very generous to the rich and powerful like the $500 billion Mnunchkin won't reveal the details of and we know that went to Trump and his buddies.
> 
> 
> No there are not. Clubs and bars are closed down. Restaurants have limited seating and a lot of people not going and that's about 20% of our economy.
> ...


Well come to MI every business is hiring here. There are on spot interviews here at many ware houses and even home depot lowes menards sams club costo all the restaurants car dealerships there are zero excuses just lazy people that always complain .
Nobody needs that second check. Go outside get a new job .


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Lol at people who keep posting random lists of jobs like it's an Amazon shopping list. Everyone knows it's not that simple. You sound foolish.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Selector19 said:


> Who's gonna pay that enormous national debt? Our kids and grand kids?


Your grandchildren's children will be paying for today's greed.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberBud said:


> Lol at people who keep posting random lists of jobs like it's an Amazon shopping list. Everyone knows it's not that simple. You sound foolish.


Lol at people complaining there's no jobs but don't even try.

You expect a job to just fall on you lap?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Selector19 said:


> Who's gonna pay that enormous national debt? Our kids and grand kids?


They can move !

Send the Checks !



The Gift of Fish said:


> Iran could always use more weapons - maybe the CIA could get the old Rolodex out and give Tehran a call.


Worked for Ronnie !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Trump wants to cut or stop payroll taxes and save people a few bucks a week and then say" see we can't have Social Security because it can't be funded correctly.


----------

